# Barbisol was Twodor's King



## Inderjit S (Aug 10, 2003)

O.K ,that is a line from a poem in _Bored of the Rings_ in which 'Stomper' is describing his kingly lineage. More to the point, has anyone read _Bored of the Rings_ which is for me one of the funniest books ever and a delightful parodoxes, esp. the comments on perverted Elves and the description of Boggie's and Sam and co. getting lost in the Old Forest and following the trail of food and mithril spoons (Unaware that it is in fact their food and mithril spoons and that they were simply going round in circles) was hilarious.


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes, Bored Of The Rings is a work of genius. My favourite bit was the spoons and potato salad in the Old Forest as well  I think there're at least one or two other threads hanging about on this topic, though.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Aug 10, 2003)

_Bored of the Rings_ is a wonderful work.



> This Ring, no other, is made by the elves,
> Who'd pawn their own mother to grab it themselves.
> Ruler of creeper, mortal, and scallop,
> This is a sleeper that packs quite a wallop.
> ...



Absolutely brillant.


----------

